

Ask PG:  How do you reply to questions so quickly on HN? - amichail

Do you have an alert that goes off on your phone whenever there's any question directed to you on HN?
======
pg
No. I rarely carry a phone. I just check the new page a lot. It's my standard
way of checking whether everything's cool with the site.

~~~
bendmorris
Response time: 21 minutes.

------
bryanh
Edits the timestamp... ;-)

------
kenjisano
For me it's like checking the news every day

------
kenjisano
For me it's like checking the news

